# Hibiki Pharma source



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

If anyone is interested im hibiki pharma a source on many private forums. Was going to reach out here if anyone is interested. Not going to post prices or shipping info etc.

Have many reviews and blood work if interested i can post private email as well.

Hope to hear from some of you!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 25, 2018)

Your name rhymes with pikiki.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> If anyone is interested im a source on many private forums. Was going to reach out here if anyone is interested. Not going to post prices or shipping info etc.
> Have many reviews and blood work if interested i can post private email as well.
> 
> Hope to hear from some of you!



OP, unless ye have already spoken with Admin or PoB I'm going to take this post down. Let me know.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> If anyone is interested im a source on many private forums. Was going to reach out here if anyone is interested. Not going to post prices or shipping info etc.
> Have many reviews and blood work if interested i can post private email as well.
> 
> Hope to hear from some of you!



Are you the lab or just the source?  What's the lab name?

Keep all related posts to the uncensored section and make sure you read the rules for the uncensored section.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 25, 2018)

Darn, I am looking for US International.....Do u have a groupon?


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes i have read them.
I am the provider/the source.

Hibiki pharma is the name.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki as in the whiskey?


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki whiskey is delicious but no. its japenese for "sound or to echo"


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

id bet more money on you being a scam 

than id bet on Chuck Liddell waking up this morning with a nasty headache


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Happy to answer any questions in email. Don't want to break any rules.

Fitnessolutions protonmail.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

not a scam bud. can provide proof easily.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> id bet more money on you being a scam
> 
> than id bet on Chuck Liddell waking up this morning with a nasty headache



Not a scam. Can provide proof. Im on other private forums.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

You in Japan?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2018)

I hope u die of aids related complications


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> You in Japan?



Nope. United states.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I hope u die of aids related complications



thoughtful.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> Not a scam. Can provide proof. Im on other private forums.



means nothing other than an operation soon to be busted asap at best 

out begging for buisness is a red flag 

avoid this guy like the plague


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> Nope. United states.



Hawaii??????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> means nothing other than an operation soon to be busted asap at best
> 
> out begging for buisness is a red flag
> 
> avoid this guy like the plague


and his name sounds to much like pikki for anyone to ever like him


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

youd be as stupid as one of the to catch a predator perverts to trust this clown

View attachment 6853


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

Gotta be honest, never heard of Hibiki Pharma...


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 25, 2018)

Can a mod just delete thread? I dont want to step on any toes.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> Can a mod just delete thread? I dont want to step on any toes.



You're not, not sure why you think that.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> Can a mod just delete thread? I dont want to step on any toes.



Not possible, this is a mostly union forum, everyone wears steel toe boots here expect for PFM, he wears old grandpa slippers


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibiki said:


> Can a mod just ban my stupid ass please? I dont want to step on any toes.



there will be consequences for your actions right now they are debating whether or not to sever your head from your body


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> there will be consequences for your actions right now they are debating whether or not to sever your head from your body



What the hell Zeig lol!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> What the hell Zeig lol!



Im bored ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2018)

That private forum probably ain't gonna like his activity.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> That private forum probably ain't gonna like his activity.



That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## Seeker (Nov 26, 2018)

If you're claiming to be a private source on other boards then why would you come to a non source board and advertise yourself out on the open? Ur full of shit. Damn that so noobish and stupid. You're a fuking wet behind the ears scamming amateur


----------

